# Suprise babies!



## georgiagirl98

Right before i left for school this morning i decided randomly that I'd go check the goats. I thought she had 2 weeks or more left but i guess not because she had 2 little baby's with her.  So i had to move her and her kids to a stall and get her all set up and I still made it to school on time haha. I almost skipped my first block which was ag to stay with them and I planned on telling my teacher I was excused because i was working on my SAE project lol.

They are so tiny and cute! The spotted one is a girl and the one with the red head is a boy.


----------



## ksalvagno

Adorable!


----------



## happybleats

beautiful!!


----------



## georgiagirl98

I guess she surprised me early so i wouldn't stress out anymore lol. And she had them just in time too, im leaving Thursday and won't be back until Monday night, i have 3 different people set up to be coming and checking on them everyday and ill be calling them each 5 times a day checking on them i bet lol.


----------



## AmyBoogie

Congratulations! They're so sweet!


----------



## erica4481

Congrats! They're cuties


----------



## lauraanimal1

Such cuttie pies! Congrats!!:baby::dance::stars:


----------



## chigarden

Congrats ! Love the little doe


----------



## nchen7

congrats!!! they're SO cuddly!!! love them!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I LOVE the doeling!! So unique! Congrats! We had one of those early morning surprises in April... but she had her on her due date so we were expecting it! She just didn't look close the night before!


----------



## Axykatt

What lovely babies! I could tell from the pictures that there was one boy and one girl even before I read the text. What a delicate girl and rugged boy!


----------



## milk and honey

What beautiful babies!! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwww


----------



## Moocowman123

That's great that the spotted one is the girl! Mine are always opposite so I can't keep the spotted buck.


----------



## dayofthunder

awe too cute!


----------



## NaNaGoat_

Very sweet, Congrats!


----------



## HorsePrerace

So sweet! Congrats!


----------



## robin4

Just beautiful!!!! I love the boy!!


----------



## NubianFan

That is the kinda delivery I hope for, easy, quick, and me none the wiser til I find them healthy and fine....


----------



## racoulson

that is what happened here on sunday. Our onyx had two little boys. went out to work on the shed and noticed the goats staring into one of the stalls so i took a look ans Surprise! kids! both my girls have had only bucklings. Sure would like a couple more does.


----------



## Used2bmimi

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## chigarden

Still love that little girl  are these Nubian/Boer crosses ?


----------



## sweetgoats

Congratulations, they are beautiful, big and look very healthy. Don't youj ust love it when things come out so well?


----------



## iteach64

Yesterday must have been the day for surprises. We did not know when our doe was due. I thought maybe December. When she came in the milkroom to eat, I saw blood. My husband went out and found two little duelings.


----------



## georgiagirl98

Aww! Im glad everything is going easy for yall too.  I was really happy she decided she didnt need my help and didnt want to tell me. Lol

Im not really sure on their breed. Their line is so mixed up, but their mama does have some boer in her. I was hoping they would keep their long ears but they have started to grow into them.

I've never really fed grain this young i usually just let them graze but the pasture has been bad so ive been giving them and the mama grain to keep them in shape and they have grown way faster than any other kids ive raised. They are only 4 weeks old and have to get on their knees to suckle. So ive decided to give feed to all the does that kid from now on. So they have already taught me something new. 

The only thing now is i can't pick a names! Im all out of names! Lol, what do yall think i should name them?


----------



## MsScamp

iteach64 said:


> Yesterday must have been the day for surprises. We did not know when our doe was due. I thought maybe December. When she came in the milkroom to eat, I saw blood. My husband went out and found two little duelings.


Don't you just love those days when a plan comes together? Congratulations! Georgiagirl, I love the little spotted kid! He is just too cute!


----------



## MsScamp

georgiagirl98 said:


> The only thing now is i can't pick a names! Im all out of names! Lol, what do yall think i should name them?


Blaze and Speckles!


----------



## georgiagirl98

Those name are just about perfect!


----------



## nancy d

They are great, congrats!
_Sir Prize_


----------



## HorsePrerace

Congrats! Adorable.


----------



## georgiagirl98

I've really got to stop posting on this thread lol, i just didnt want to start a whole thread just for this. So im rethinking names... The mamas name is daisy duke so im thinking of names off of the dukes of hazard... For the buck im thinking boss hog or hog for short, Roscoe, or general like general lee.  
But the girl has me stumped. I can't use flash because we had a dog named that already and daisy is taken. I was thinking something like Dixie that isn't really related but kind of is? Haha i can't make up my mind but they are already 5 weeks old and still don't have names, i feel kinda bad, it usually only takes a day or two to name them.  what do yall think?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

So cute! Congrats, and any of those names would be great for them! I like Dixie.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh they are so stinkin adorable !!
I would use the name Rosco ( i love that name ) and General and for the doe , use Lee  Or you can use General ( Genny ) and Lee 
I think its a really cute theme 
Congrats !


----------

